# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  robi mi się słabo po treningu

## pablo84

Mam 28 lat i nie mam nadwagi. Od dłuzszego czasu po większym wysiłku robi mi się słabo. Ćwiczę codziennie około 30 min - tak po 25 minutach robi mi się słabo, mroczki przed oczami. Gdy zmierzyłem sobie ciśnienie po treningu jak było mi słabo wynosiło zaledwie 80/60 , puls 100 (mierzony profesjonalnym sprzętem) i tak codziennie. Od kilku miesięcy odżywiam się zdrowo + ruch. Moje ciśnienie w trakcie spoczynku bardzo się waha ( 125/70 - 140/85) puls (50-80). Dodatkowo czuję się często zmęczony - częste wahania w przeciągu dnia, zauważyłem też sińce pod oczami ( możliwe że od patrzenia w monitor bo taka jest moja praca). Żyje zdrowiej niż kiedykolwiek a czuje się zmęczony + te zasłabnięcia. Co jest przyczyną?

----------

